# Barpro Ltd, Bromsgrove, January 2012



## TranKmasT (Jan 31, 2013)

I thought I'd already posted this on here but I must of been mistaken. Did it back in January 2012. Had my eye on this a while and was tad dissapointed when I finally got to do it. I read it's to be developed for a new DIY centre. The trees around the perimeter have been cut back since my last recce and theres a core drilling machinery on there so I'm guessing it's a step closer to being built. 





> Barpro was set up by director Chris Spears' grandfather Ernest Spears and father Alfred Spears, and has been based in Bromsgrove since the 1940s, and on the Sherwood Road site since the early 1960s.
> 
> The company played its part in the war effort, making parts for the Spitfire aircraft. At its peak Barpro, which manufactured components predominantly for the automotive industry, employed 150 people.
> 
> Manufacturing ceased in 2003, and Barpo is currently in the process of winding down. Only the derelict factory remains on the main site.



*http://www.droitwichadvertiser.co.u..._DIY_store_to_help_Bromsgrove_s_regeneration/*


*Theres also some film footage on Youtube, sadly no sound but shows manufacturing in the factory. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbY23B0r46k[/ame]*

























































































*After Barpo group Ltd closed the place became a Carrera computers for a short while. Obsolete desktops and smashe CRT monitors litter the place.*













*First aid room*





































































Apologies if you're having your lunch whilst viewing this but I thought it was kind of cute. On my first failed visit to this site I came across this foxes head. Found the rest of him yards away.





​

*Thanks for looking.*​


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 31, 2013)

*Good stuff there fella..*


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 31, 2013)

Is that Basil Brush? Boom Boom.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 31, 2013)

Great video,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice report - not sure about the last shot though 

What the hell even tore it apart? I'd hazard a guess it was people, although I hope not...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Strange about the fox head. Same thing at Sevs, we found a fox's head seperated in a different room to the body. Seems like a design flaw in them, perhaps if they sneeze too hard their head flies off???


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 1, 2013)

Nowt wrong with that mate. The first aid room is banging  

The severed heads a bit grim though


----------



## derelicthunter (Feb 1, 2013)

amazing pics thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2013)

Fantastic stuff, always blown away by your pics!


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Top stuff!
I drive passed this everyday!
Great report!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey dude! You haven't been posting much lately have you so it's nice to see you back on form!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 6, 2013)

Great pic! Looks like an interesting little mooch. Awww poor Mr Fox though


----------



## griffo (Mar 2, 2013)

i grew up just over the road from there on charford estate and many of my friends dads worked there, first time i've ever seen inside. 

sad to see it's gone now.

cheers.


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.



griffo said:


> i grew up just over the road from there on charford estate and many of my friends dads worked there, first time i've ever seen inside.
> 
> sad to see it's gone now.
> 
> cheers.



Any idea what the status of this place is regarding development? The last thing I read was that they were thinking of building a DIY store there.


----------



## stmilloy (Mar 3, 2013)

Great photos. The video is interesting to watch. Fair to say not a lot of work getting done - or maybe it was filmed during the lunch break?


----------



## sonyes (Mar 3, 2013)

Great pics, and looks like an interesting place. Thanks for sharing


----------

